# New 110hp tractor?



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

I'm in the market for a 110 hp cab tractor to use for my Custom Hay operation. I'm looking at a Case 110C but don't know of anyone running that tractor. So what does anyone have that's had good luck with a tractor that size. I'm keeping a open mind and just looking for a great hay tractor.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a New Holland T4-95 with a standard 12 speed trans plenty of power and easy on fuel tier 2 so no deft. I would look at the New Holland 110 HP but make sure you get the power shift trans NH and case are the same tractor just blue or red. My local dealer has a NH 120 hp with the power shift 2013 with 600 hours for 36K looks real nice.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hunter5425 said:


> I'm in the market for a 110 hp cab tractor to use for my Custom Hay operation. I'm looking at a Case 110C but don't know of anyone running that tractor. So what does anyone have that's had good luck with a tractor that size. I'm keeping a open mind and just looking for a great hay tractor.


What kinda price range.....


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

I want to stay in the 60K range. I have a Case 110C priced with the 24 speed for 66k. I had a Deere 5100E but the fuel economy was terrible I got 6hrs on a tank of fuel. I put 800hrs on it and just sold it fuel was killing me


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hunter5425 said:


> I want to stay in the 60K range. I have a Case 110C priced with the 24 speed for 66k. I had a Deere 5100E but the fuel economy was terrible I got 6hrs on a tank of fuel. I put 800hrs on it and just sold it fuel was killing me


Have you looked at Kubota?
I have a 126HP Kubota and I have 1200+ hours of good service. Only problem has been a leaking steering cylinder which is a minor annoyance I can fix cheaply. 
Otherwise tractor has been rock solid and reliable. Good on fuel. 
I have a McCormick CX110. Probably a lot like your Case 110C. Don't have enough hours in the seat to really make a judgement, buy so far, I'm not overly impressed. I like the Kubota better in most aspects.


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

Don't like kubota. I used to work for a dealer as a mechanic and there was a lot of issues with the ones we sold. That McCormick get good fuel economy?


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We have a nh t5 105 that we got new. I love baling with that tractor. Have 700 hrs on it with no issues.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hunter5425 said:


> Don't like kubota. I used to work for a dealer as a mechanic and there was a lot of issues with the ones we sold.


Well, I would think so. The service department and the mechanics at a Kubota dealer would see a lot of Kubota issues, right?



> That McCormick get good fuel economy?


Nope
And talk about "issues".... it's got a few.


----------



## Speedrower220 (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a Deutz Fahr. Been a great tractor, no problems at all. Has baled hay its whole life. I've been told it is basically a John Deere/Allis tractor without the price tag. But the prices are getting up there now. Wish I could afford a couple more.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hunter5425 said:


> Don't like kubota. I used to work for a dealer as a mechanic and there was a lot of issues with the ones we sold. That McCormick get good fuel economy?


I own a '11 Kubota M7040 with 1400 hrs on speed-hour meter that's had zero problems. Granted it's only 64 pto hp.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Well, I would think so. The service department and the mechanics at a Kubota dealer would see a lot of Kubota issues, right?
> 
> Nope
> And talk about "issues".... it's got a few.


what kind of issues?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IHCman said:


> what kind of issues?


An elbow length list of mostly minor stuff. This one is pretty shoddy on build quality. Very plasticky and cheaply painted. 
I like the roomy cab, the features and the heaviness.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> An elbow length list of mostly minor stuff. This one is pretty shoddy on build quality. Very plasticky and cheaply painted.
> I like the roomy cab, the features and the heaviness.


Is this list partially because of neglect and not keeping it up?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry but I'm taking this Kubota not good thing with a grain of salt. I know lots folks running them almost daily from 40-100hp and I'm not hearing of any such problems as to stay away from them. Neighbor just replaced both transmission and PTO clutches a few weeks ago after about 5000 hours and he said that's really the only major thing he's done to it, I think it's an M8200. The L3940 here has about 1400 hours and no problems.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Sorry but I'm taking this Kubota not good thing with a grain of salt. I know lots folks running them almost daily from 40-100hp and I'm not hearing of any such problems as to stay away from them. Neighbor just replaced both transmission and PTO clutches a few weeks ago after about 5000 hours and he said that's really the only major thing he's done to it, I think it's an M8200. The L3940 here has about 1400 hours and no problems.


I would imagine Ford, Dodge, and Chevy are a lot like orange, green, red, blue and... Tractors.

None are perfect. Certain ones have certain problems. Some are beat to death by operator and (lack) of maintenance.

In modern tractors brands can run the gambit on build quality. Compare a base model Kubota M to nh workmaster or Deere e. I would go Kubota hands down.

Now if you changee to d or m, or move up from Indian CNH, I cannot say that I could say the same.

Someday I will need to get another tractor to add to the operation.

At this point in time, I have no reason to rule out any particular color. All depends on needs and budget at the time. Some models of said colors ruled out quick. That doesn't rule out color though.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a Deutz Fahr M625. A little more hp than what you want but it is very economical on fuel. I bought it used. 2500 hours. No problems at all. I love it. Super cool a/c in my Tx heat. PTO is 540,540e,1000, & 1000e. Easy to change pto shaft. Speedrower220 I wish I had another one too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Is this list partially because of neglect and not keeping it up?


Its mostly build quality. I knew the paint would be bad, but it looks like it was painted with a rattle can, no wait, it's not that good, but I knew the paint was suspect.

The plastic in the cab is barely minimal in thickness to not simply just crack under slight pressure. 4 hydraulic closing cylinders except the doors had to be replaced (sunroof & back window). Stoll loader unimpressive. I have to say the Kubota loaders are stiffer and stronger with a load in them, but in all fairness, Stoll is not made by McCormick.

I dislike the reverser. Its a cheap plastic lever about the size of a KFC chicken wing. Feels like it'll fail. I like the Kubota reverser. Big steel, manly feeling and connected to linkage, not a little microswitch.

Perkins motor seems maybe average at best. Not a powerhouse, but could have an issue I've yet to diagnose. I guess it's not fair to ask a 105HP motor to move a 11,000lb tractor as well as a 126HP engine to move a 11,000lb tractor.

Steering radius is BRUTAL compared to Kubota. Let me tell you, Kubota advertises their tractors as having small turning radiuses and they are worth every penny when doing loader work. What a time saver!!

I do like the room in the cab and the nice features. The dual PTO is cool and the fender buttons, especially the one that rotates the PTO stub are to die for. The lighting is better than Kubotas lighting. The cab headroom is better. The roofline visibility is better (I hear Kubota addressed that)

The McCormick electrical switching is damn near as confusing as the JCB ( and let me tell you, THAT is CONFUSING!!). You cant turn on any aux lighting without first turning on the main light switch. The switches all have 3 positions, "off" "on" and a middle position. what is the middle position for?

Even the 4WD switch has 3 positions. Why?

Love the Continental wide radial tires.

Each one has its strengths, and McCormick makes an "MC" line thats built even stronger.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> I would imagine Ford, Dodge, and Chevy are a lot like orange, green, red, blue and... Tractors.
> None are perfect. Certain ones have certain problems. Some are beat to death by operator and (lack) of maintenance.
> In modern tractors brands can run the gambit on build quality. Compare a base model Kubota M to nh workmaster or Deere e. I would go Kubota hands down.
> Now if you changee to d or m, or move up from Indian CNH, I cannot say that I could say the same.
> ...


Kubota does a great job of building an honest, reliable, affordable tractor with a great dealer network. They're a company that for the most part, shows humility and character. Something I think is lacking with others.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Excuse me, but exactly where do humility and character come into the equation? I might look for that in a dealer but what the hell does that have to do with the manufacturer? And how would I know if they had it or not? That's the dealer/manufacturer relationship. It may bleed over into the dealer/customer relationship but I can assure you if you ask a dealer of any brand, how's the character of the company, are they sincere about their relationship with you? Everyone of them will hopefully answer "yes"....that's why they are a dealer.....
The OP was purty sure he didn't want a Kubota, despite their alleged affordability and reliability. 
I've had three kubota products and all of them have been good, with good resale. I would most certainly recommend them, but I'm thinkin he's done turned a few too many wrenches on orange tractors and wants something else, perhaps something more durable.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Excuse me, but exactly where do humility and character come into the equation? I might look for that in a dealer but what the hell does that have to do with the manufacturer? And how would I know if they had it or not? That's the dealer/manufacturer relationship. It may bleed over into the dealer/customer relationship but I can assure you if you ask a dealer of any brand, how's the character of the company, are they sincere about their relationship with you? Everyone of them will hopefully answer "yes"....that's why they are a dealer.....
> The OP was purty sure he didn't want a Kubota, despite their alleged affordability and reliability.
> I've had three kubota products and all of them have been good, with good resale. I would most certainly recommend them, but I'm thinkin he's done turned a few too many wrenches on orange tractors and wants something else, perhaps something more durable.....


You're excused and yes, now I know he doesn't want orange, but the topic question wasnt "New 110hp tractor except kubota" until later in the thread. 
I have had 5 kubota tractors in 12 years, so I feel I can speak with a tad bit of experience. I had a problem with one a long time ago. It was an extensive enough problem that an official from Kubota corporate came to my property and inspected the problem. He immediately Had my tractor fixed at no cost out of warranty. I was then contacted by Kubota corporate via letter with an apology letter. 
I have had one or two subsequent issues with other Kubotas where after the dealer wouldn't satisfy me 100%, I called corporate and it was handled to my satisfaction. 
My calls and complaints were handled with humility and character.
THATS how humility and character can come into the equation. When you buy a tractor, you have to look past the steel & bolts and look at the company's character.
Got some of the other big boy dealers nearby that could use a little of that, too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Post #6....right after you mentioned them.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tractor we use a lot in our operation is a New Holland T 6030. I think it is very strong for its Horse power and the 6 cylinder motor will really lug down low


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> You're excused and yes, now I know he doesn't want orange, but the topic question wasnt "New 110hp tractor except kubota" until later in the thread.
> I have had 5 kubota tractors in 12 years, so I feel I can speak with a tad bit of experience. I had a problem with one a long time ago. It was an extensive enough problem that an official from Kubota corporate came to my property and inspected the problem. He immediately Had my tractor fixed at no cost out of warranty. I was then contacted by Kubota corporate via letter with an apology letter.
> I have had one or two subsequent issues with other Kubotas where after the dealer wouldn't satisfy me 100%, I called corporate and it was handled to my satisfaction.
> My calls and complaints were handled with humility and character.
> ...


My experience with Kubota Corporate was/is on the opposite end of the spectrum. Long story short, my dealer could not completely rectify the problem. I asked then for a number for Kubota Corporate service. Was told that Kubota did not let them give that out. All numbers in the owners manual ualwere no longer in service and did not offer to be forwarded. Eventually got a number from a competing dealer (they confirmed that number was not supposed to be given out but gave it to me because I was dealing with other dealer). Number lead me to a message machine that I never got a response from... Nothing at all, ever...Zero.

Complained to dealer enough that they suggested I talk to Kubota area service rep. Would not give me his number, told me to talk with him in person. They would notify me the next time he was by. It was close to 6 months before I was notified that he was there. Got absolutely no help from him either. His only response was that it should have been dealt with 6 months ago.

Besides the terrible "customer" service from Kubota Corporate, the dealer service manager (who is very respected/good/trained) had no recourse or help through Kubota Corporate. He had to contact other service managers personally to try to gain info. No structured support system from Kubota.

Maybe it was because I did not make a big enough stink, or maybe because I have bought only 3 tractors (one Kubota) in 17 years? Whatever the reason, the experience has ruined me on Kubota.

To the original op go with the brand that has best dealer and best corporate service.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JMT 
I hope you aren't under the assumption that Kubota,JD,NH,MF,Cat or any farm equipment manufacturer is going to readily make phone #s of service rep or executives available to the public. When I was employed by JD dealer corporate JD wanted dealer to handle ALL problems & have ALL contact with the customer.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I talked to a john deere mechanic a few years ago who said all new john deeres are junk the shop is always full of them. My friend in high school worked for an agco dealer. He said dont buy a new tractor get a old one cause the shop is always full of new tractors. Was in a new holland shop helping rebuild a hydraulic pump. One mechanic told me to not get a 50-100 hp tractor as they are always in the shop. Moral of the story anyone working in the shops only sees the problems with the machines. Which some of it is lack of maintenance.

If I was a kubota or john deere mechanic I would lean towards buying that kind of tractor. For one I know what the typical issues are and I know how to fix them.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> JMT
> I hope you aren't under the assumption that Kubota,JD,NH,MF,Cat or any farm equipment manufacturer is going to readily make phone #s of service rep or executives available to the public. When I was employed by JD dealer corporate JD wanted dealer to handle ALL problems & have ALL contact with the customer.


Does not have to be a number specifically for a service rep or executive, but I absolutely believe that every manufacturer should provide some type of customer service number. At the very least, some number for customers to provide some input to the manufacturer of how the dealer is performing.

My Kubota owners manual had customer service numbers printed on the back page. They had been disconnected. Any manufacturer that will not give a customer some recourse to complain, educate, question, review, thank, or even praise their product or dealer is a manufacturer I do not want to give my money or recommendation to.

John Deere definitely has such a number or system. I had a problem with a skid steer. Service tech figured out the problem then stated that it was a bad design, that others have had the same problem. Talked to service manager he told me to ask the secretary for the John Deere customer service number. Got number, called, was transfered to three different divisions until I got someone who took complete description of problem. Said they would research problem and would work with dealer to see if they could come to solution. I don't know if that call did any good but when I heard next from dealer 100℅ of repair was covered under some "emissions warranty". I believe the dealer service manager made some inquiries about repair and that is how repair got covered, but it was nice to know that if I thought there was a need for me,the customer, to contact the manufacturer, that there was a number for me to try.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Tractor we use a lot in our operation is a New Holland T 6030. I think it is very strong for its Horse power and the 6 cylinder motor will really lug down low


I always liked those tractors....they didn't have the smurf colored seats yet did they?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is that 110c a Farmall? If so.. yuck.. look for the 4.5L engine or the 6.7L 6 cylinder in a 115 hp rig good on fuel too. Try to get one made in the UK or Belgium. Not Turkey or India or Korea for that matter these rigs are for yuppy want a be farmers.Just not well built for hard work.
As for them green tractors...only ones in my yard are there to turn around.. wouldn't own one if my life depended on it..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

skyrydr2 said:


> Is that 110c a Farmall? If so.. yuck.. look for the 4.5L engine or the 6.7L 6 cylinder in a 115 hp rig good on fuel too. Try to get one made in the UK or Belgium. Not Turkey or India or Korea for that matter these rigs are for yuppy want a be farmers.Just not well built for hard work.
> As for them green tractors...only ones in my yard are there to turn around.. wouldn't own one if my life depended on it..


I think the farmall has a dry clutch, right?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Depended on transmission options,straight up standard box did.powershifts and shuttles have a different setup.
They used a smaller 3.4l Fiat diesel...noisy and hard starting when cold, poorly assembled and feels lite and flimsy. Controls were always needing lube and the steering was crappy .Always had some sort of wiring issues too. If it wasnt a broken or loose connection it was a failed switch... just a royal pain ..traded it in for the TS125A. Much better machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm getting used to the quirks in my McCormick. Definitely a learning curve. Like the transmission a lot and the seat. "Standard" mirrors are a joke. Saving $500 for some real mirrors.

British thinking on tractors is very clever, but too confusing. After a while, you over-think things and start outsmarting yourself.

By any chance, do you know how to adjust the door latches on the Case-IH "MX" and McCormick "CX" tractors? I tried adjusting the loader valve-side door a dozen times, just ricochets right back open when you try to close it. I've loosened and tightened the pin in a dozen spots. Latch on door functions just fine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD, I'd get my hands on some of these and a used set of mounts before dropping $500 on new mirrors.

http://themirrorguys.com/Large-Tractor-Replacement-Mirror-DA92056.htm


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> JD, I'd get my hands on some of these and a used set of mounts before dropping $500 on new mirrors.
> 
> http://themirrorguys.com/Large-Tractor-Replacement-Mirror-DA92056.htm


Yea I saw those, but the mirror arms on my tractor are a joke, too.

Let me know if you see anything else


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

check out the new 5700 series masseys if you have a dealer close.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I purchased my new tractor beginning of the year. I went to all of my local dealers (NH, Kubota, a few different JD, and Mahindra). Those are the only ones available within an hour of me.  I couldn't even get the NH dealer to give me a quote on roughly $90k-$100k worth of equipment. Kubota acted like I was bothering them as the local dealer doesn't really work much with anything above the CUT. My Mahindra dealer is closest, and was a cool dude, but he didn't want to order me a cab model and was pushing what he already had in stock. So, for me it came down to the two JD dealers. Both were working for me, and I was leaning towards the one that is 15 minutes closer. I went with the JD dealer 45 minutes away because he was treating me as if I was the BIG TIME farmer coming in to buy the most expensive equipment he has. It's like I own the place when I walk in the door. Parts guys are great, salesman are great, and the manager (my salesman) always greets me like royalty. THAT, means more to me than the color of the tractor.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I'm getting used to the quirks in my McCormick. Definitely a learning curve. Like the transmission a lot and the seat. "Standard" mirrors are a joke. Saving $500 for some real mirrors.
> 
> British thinking on tractors is very clever, but too confusing. After a while, you over-think things and start outsmarting yourself.
> 
> *By any chance, do you know how to adjust the door latches on the Case-IH "MX" and McCormick "CX" tractors? I tried adjusting the loader valve-side door a dozen times, just ricochets right back open when you try to close it. I've loosened and tightened the pin in a dozen spots. Latch on door functions just fine. *


It's possible the lower door hinge is bent a bit and the door latch is actually hitting rather hard on the top of the strike pin. See if lifting on the door while you close it makes a difference. Both my big MXs have that disease.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> It's possible the lower door hinge is bent a bit and the door latch is actually hitting rather hard on the top of the strike pin. See if lifting on the door while you close it makes a difference. Both my big MXs have that disease.


That's what I have to do. Ridiculous to have to do that just to close a door


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone bumped something with door open? I've had some cars with drooping doors.



JD3430 said:


> That's what I have to do. Ridiculous to have to do that just to close a door


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> That's what I have to do. Ridiculous to have to do that just to close a door


I think the correct thing to do then would be to remove the door from the hinges and bend the lower hinge forward. I should do that on mine, just never have.



> Someone bumped something with door open? I've had some cars with drooping doors.


The way the lower hinge is designed, I think just having a portly operator hanging heavily on the door while entering/exiting could eventually bend the hinge.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Someone bumped something with door open? I've had some cars with drooping doors.


When I was DUMB enough to bump open glass door on my Kubuta M7040 it shattered in many pieces but it didn't have time to bend the door hinge. :wub: I suppose CIH glass doors must be stronger than Kubota doors


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Someone bumped something with door open? I've had some cars with drooping doors.


Nope. If the door was bumped, it would have exploded in shattered glass.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I can say I've managed to break doors on my Kubota and on my Massey, they both exploded but the one on the Massey did tweak the hinges and needed bent to close again. It's still not perfect.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I can say I've managed to break doors on my Kubota and on my Massey, they both exploded but the one on the Massey did tweak the hinges and needed bent to close again. It's still not perfect.


I messed with the latches & catches for quite a while. Got main door working OK. Other side still bad


----------

